
Tilemap generation from single example using ideas from quantum mechanics - _Microft
https://github.com/mxgmn/WaveFunctionCollapse
======
kragen
If you like this, it was posted as a very popular Show HN in 2016, so you may
be interested in the extensive comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12612246](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12612246)

~~~
_Microft
Thanks! I was surprised when I wasn't forwarded to an existing thread when
submitting the URL.

------
sydd
Caves of Qud uses it extensively, its one of the most fun roguelikes that I've
played.

------
asdfasdfdavid
Mind blown

------
sharemywin
why can't this be done with real images?

~~~
Iv
It can and has been done:

[http://ddunleavy.typepad.com/photos/uncategorized/2007/10/28...](http://ddunleavy.typepad.com/photos/uncategorized/2007/10/28/seam2.png)

~~~
yorwba
Seam carving is cool too, but it uses a completely different algorithm.

